#ubuntu-scientists 2015-02-02
<belkinsa> o/ newcomers
#ubuntu-scientists 2016-02-12
<balasai> hi
<balasai> i need help installing calculix
<balasai> can anybody help me?
<balasai> ubuntulog2
<balasai> @ChanServ
